# Do I use reflection, defussion, or absorbtion in the rear of the room?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is what I have so far... Room is 18 feet Deep by 17 feet wide about 7.75 feet high
I have 8 panels of 2" 703 fiberglass panels and I plan on mounting them 2 left and right of the screen, 2 on the right wall front.( I have a double door that hits the middle of the room, 2 on the left front side of the room to match the right side, and 2 rear panels left and right side as I have another double door leading out of the room. My question is should I use the 703 panels on the side walls and get some type of difussion for the rear wall behind the left and right rear speakers? Or keep the rear treated with the 703 panels? 

What defussion or reflection would you recomend? :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Dennis and welcome..

I'm not the expert, but from what I've been told by the expert here (and what I've done myself) you need both reflection and absortion for the back panels..
This can be achieved by using FSK 703 fibreglass, which is a paper faced material..
The paper face gives some reflection to sound waves..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Dennis.

Welcome to the forum. Always nice to see another local here. 

What kind of speakers will you be using in the front? That will help determine what's best up there. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I am interested in this too as I plan on treating my rear wall eventually. Would a combination of skyline diffusors (or QRDs) mixed with 2" or 4" absorbers be the way to go?


----------

